# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tạp chí Travel and Leisure (Mỹ) xếp Bangkok ở vị trí đầu trong top 10 thành phố du lị

## thietht

_Bất chấp những vụ bạo động đường phố gần đây tại thủ đô Thái Lan, Bangkok vẫn được tạp chí Travel and Leisure xếp ở vị trí đầu bảng trong top 10 thành phố du lịch thế giới. Bộ Du lịch và Thể thao Thái Lan cho biết lượng du khách nước ngoài đến xứ “chùa Vàng” đã đạt trên 7,515 triệu lượt trong nửa đầu năm nay, tăng 13,7% so với cùng kỳ năm trước, cho dù sụt giảm mạnh trong hai tháng Năm và Sáu vì tình hình bất ổn chính trị._

Trước việc ngành du lịch đang phục hồi, Cơ quan Du lịch Thái Lan (TAT) lạc quan rằng lượng khách du lịch đến nước này sẽ đạt chỉ tiêu 14,5 triệu lượt, trong khi Bộ Du lịch và Thể thao điều chỉnh mức dự báo vượt con số trên lên xấp xỉ 15 triệu lượt.


Thống đốc TAT Suraphon Svetsreni nhận xét sự phục hồi mạnh trên là nhờ kinh tế thế giới đang dần cải thiện cũng kèm theo nỗ lực của khu vực tư nhân hoạt động trong lĩnh vực du lịch cũng như các chương trình quảng bá, xúc tiến du lịch của Thái Lan.

Đông Á và châu Âu là hai địa bàn có số du khách đến Thái Lan nhiều nhất, chiếm lần lượt trên 3,67 triệu lượt và gần 2,28 triệu lượt, trong đó nhiều nhất là khách du lịch người Malaysia, Nhật Bản, Vương quốc Anh, Đức và Nga.

Lượng khách du lịch của khu vực Trung Đông và châu Phi đến nước này tăng mạnh nhất (22,10% và 21,71%), mặc dù chỉ đạt khiêm tốn khoảng gần 261.660 lượt và 56.910 lượt người.

Trong khi đó, giá trị xuất khẩu hàng điện, điện tử và linh kiện trong sáu tháng đầu năm nay tăng 37% so với cùng kỳ năm trước lên 25,1 tỷ USD. Xuất khẩu các cấu kiện điện tử tăng 38,36% lên 15,79 tỷ USD, với xuất khẩu ổ cứng HDD tăng gần gấp đôi.

HDD, một trong những mặt hàng xuất khẩu chính của Thái Lan, đóng góp khoảng 20% tổng giá trị xuất khẩu và châu Âu tiêu thụ khoảng 15% mặt hàng này.


Theo ông Sukhumbhand Paribatra - Thị trưởng Bangkok, giải thưởng này được xem như một sự khích lệ đầy ý nghĩa đối với thành phố đang gặp nhiều “khó khăn”. Kết quả này sẽ khiến các nhà hoạt động chính trị tại đất nước này thay đổi cách ứng xử của mình trong thời gian tới.

“Những gì mà Bangkok có trong tay thật quý giá. Bởi vậy chúng ta cần ngăn chặn những bạo động đang diễn ra, đe dọa tới một Bangkok xinh đẹp”, ông Paribatra phát biểu trong cuộc họp báo sau khi kết quả được công bố.

Kết quả này sẽ được đăng trên số tháng 8 của tạp chí Travel and Leisure. Đây là những kết quả căn cứ vào bình chọn của độc giả từ tháng 12 năm ngoái tới tháng 4 năm nay. Nội dung bình chọn không chỉ bao gồm các thành phố được yêu thích nhất mà còn có danh sách các đảo, khách sạn, hãng hàng không tốt nhất thế giới. Gần 16 nghìn độc giả đã tham gia cuộc bình chọn này.

Lý giải cho thành công đầy bất ngờ này của Bangkok, một vài chuyên gia cho rằng, sở dĩ Bangkok vẫn “cán đích” đầu tiên là do cuộc bình chọn này kết thúc ngay trước khi xảy ra những vụ bạo động ở Bangkok.

Trong Top 10 còn có các thành phố nổi tiếng như New York (Mỹ), Chiang Mai (Thái Lan), Florence và Rome (Ý)…

----------

